
Erjang – Erlang on JVM - polskibus
http://erjang.org/
======
cordite
I am not a user of erlang, but about everybody I've seen comments on how the
real power of erlang is it's runtime.

If this is yours, and you actually get pretty far in it, you'll have some
awesome experience that you can use elsewhere in the JVM-languages world :)

~~~
moomin
The real question is whether some of the pertinent platform features _can_ be
implemented on top of the JVM (without being crushingly slow).

------
mendezcode
Curl command not working:

Error: Invalid or corrupt jarfile erjang-r13b04-20110524.jar

